# Hello from Durham



## TWS (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, been lurking for a while and checking out sites etc, I live near Durham city in the north of England, we have been campers and caravaners for some time and just this week took the plunge and purchased a Roller Team 700 MH, we went down to the NEC on Tues and found our MH. we are looking forward to picking up our van in a couple of weeks, we have only used sites in the past, but are looking to do some touring around and will be looking for some stop-overs that we can rest our head.

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## lenny (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome TWS, I just googled your new Rollerteam 700 and it looks fantastic, good luck with your new van and keep posting


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 17, 2008)

*hi there*

hi there TWS  we looked at the roller 700 ourselves
nice unit,excellent choice.
however we finished up with sundance 630l ,more internal space for the mob!
happy wild camping.

Weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 17, 2008)

hi and welcome enjoy


----------



## mickymoor (Oct 18, 2008)

welcome from a fellow co durham member.


----------

